# As Tobias Calls It...



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Destruction fun! These chains aren't very fast, but they're hard hitting at 20 m with 5/8" steel. And this is a sissy 333 chain, most go with 555


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Bit of thump there!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah buddy! your topic made me want to squash something too, so i loaded up some lead ball............................i am surprised at the performance of those chains, i was shooting double thera gold tonight, but i am curious about the reds!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I am glad that you've thought of me as you have destroyed the can









this is a smal target at 20m! good shooting!

Tobias


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love 5/8" steel so very much!


----------

